# Pistän tulemaan tässä joulun aikana



## boheeminenkimma

One more posting I read online.  I know that the pistän is in the first person singular form, but I don't know what the word's meaning is (well, the formal meaning is to stick or prick, but I think this usage is a slang one).  & the tulemaan is to come, but in a special verbal form indicating action, & dovetailing with the force of the first verb.  

Also, isn't the tässä incorrect here?  Shouldn't the form also be in an active case, such as tänne or tähän?  I know that the rest of the posting means "during Christmas" or "at Christmas."  Thank you!


----------



## panjabigator

What language is this?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Pistän tulemaan tässä joulun aikana"The sentence is informal Finnish. It is a reply or a kind of promise that could be translated: "I'll send it to you around Christmas."There is no actual object in the sentence; in other words, the equivalent of "it" is missing. "To you" is missing as well. It is understood from the context. "Tässä" has ne real meaning in the sentence and could be omitted without any change in meaning. In colloquial, informal style some words sometimes have no function at all.


----------



## boheeminenkimma

Wow, Grumpy Old Man, am I glad I asked about this sentence & that you answered my query.  I don't think I ever would have figured it out.  I really had something totally different in mind.  Thank you so much.


----------

